# שרב sharav



## kishmish

הי,
איך מתרגמים "שרב" לאנגלית ולספרדית? במילון מצאתי רק 
hot and dry weather.

תודה!


----------



## Sidjanga

הי,
במילון מורפיקס כתוב "heat wave". האם זה מה שאת מחפשת?
בספרדית זה "ola de calor". 
בויקיפדיה


----------



## kishmish

לא, לא גל חום. 
שרב, או חמסין, זה מזג אוויר מאוד חם ויבש, לפעמים מלווה ברוחות חזקות, לפעמים נשבר בגשם. 
הרבה פעמים בסוף הקיץ יש ימי שרב.


----------



## BezierCurve

This might be an option, note that khamáseen are described as winds there.


----------



## kishmish

תודה על הניסיון, אבל כאן מדובר רק על רוח. שרב מיוחס למזג אוויר כולו, בעיקר לטמפרטורה החמה מאוד וליובש.


----------



## Sidjanga

Interestingly, the Spanish Wikipedia article "Ola de calor" links to Hebrew "שרב", whereas the English article on "Heat wave" links to "גל חום".

And the first sentence says: ...*שרב* הוא תופעה אקלימית של גלי חום, אשר מופיעים בארץ ישראל ו
..


----------



## vivnara

The dictionaries often translate it as sirocco.


----------



## origumi

vivnara said:


> The dictionaries often translate it as sirocco.


I guess that sirocco is a form of sharkia (שרקיה) = hot east wind, from Arabic.

Khamsin חמסין is also said to be of Arabic origin - a word used in certain areas of Egypt to describe the hot winds in the 50 days between Easter פסח and Pentecost שבועות.


----------



## spinetta

origumi said:


> I guess that sirocco is a form of sharkia (שרקיה) = hot east wind, from Arabic.



On all the dictionaries I've seen, _scirocco_'s etymology is from the Arabic _shuluq. _Is that an equivalent of שרקיה?


----------



## kishmish

תודה לכולם. אוריגמי, וואלה, לא שמתי לב שהמילה "חמסין" בעברית היא ממש כמו 50 בערבית, אלא שבערבית היא מבוטאת ח'מסין ולא חמסין. נותרה שאלת השימוש במילה בספרדית. אם אני אומרת בעברית "גל חום", המשמעות הנפוצה היא של תופעה בגיל העמידה. אולי מבחינה מטאורולוגית "שרב" זה גל חום, אך בשימוש הרווח קודם כל מדובר בחום כבד מנשוא ולאו דווקא ברוח. שאלתי: אם אני אומרת sirocco בספרדית, יבינו למה כוונתי? ההקשר- אמרתי לחברותיי הספרדיות שהשתאו לנוכח החום הכבד באחד מימי הקיץ בירושלים: כן, באמת אמרו ברדיו שהיום יהיה שרב".
תודה רבה!


----------



## rosemarino

I really don't think there's a way to translate שרב into English with one word, Kishmish.  The problem, of course, is that the English-speaking regions, to my knowledge, have no such weather phenomenon.  A similar problem arises if you try to translate the word "sleet" into Hebrew.  You find גשם-שלג, which is more of a description than a word.  

The phrases " intense dry heat" or "dry heat" seem to most closely describe שרב in English.  I don't think "heat wave" is terrible either.  Heat wave means a period of intensely hot weather.  If you need one word, I would just use "the heat."  Interestingly, the expression "the heat has broken" seems to correspond with the phrase "נשבר השרב" in Hebrew.  In the phrase "the heat has broken," a period of intensely hot weather is understood by "heat."  However, in much of the United States, this heat will usually be humid, rather than dry. 

Translation is fun, but it can be so frustrating.  בהצלחה!


----------



## Maayan

Sharav is a Biblical word, found in Isaiah 49;10. 
"לא ירעבו ולא יצמאו ולא יכם *שרב* ושמש" is translated to:
Heat - _King James Version_
Desert heat - _New International Version_
Scorching heat - _New American Standard Bible_


----------



## rosemarino

Oh, that's interesting, Maayan.  I checked some other translations of _שרב_ in Isaiah 39:11:

Jewish Publication Society (new translation):  hot wind
Soncino:  heat

Soncino gives a note:"The Hebrew word _sharab_ was translated _parched land_ in xxxv:7.  Here it denotes according to some the sirocco, and, according to others, "glowing sand."

At Isaiah 35:7 the Soncino note reads: "_the parched land_. Or, 'the mirage shall become a real lake,' the Arabic for 'mirage,' corresponding with the Hebrew word used here."

Getting back to kishmish's question about whether her Spanish friends would understand "sirocco" as conveying the MH meaning of שרב,  
אבן-שושן says:

שרב
חום רב ויבש, להט רב,חרבוני קיץ (יש מכנים בשם זה את ה"חמסין" החם).1
2. יש מכנים בשם "שרב" חסון תעתועים הנראה בעקר במדבר

I guess Israelis depend on context to understand _שרב_   as the dry heat or the wind that brings it (or, I assume, more rarely, the mirage).  Spanish or English speakers will probably need an explication rather than a translation to fully grasp the MH meaning.


----------



## kishmish

תודה רבה לכולם. מעניין לראות איזה דיון עמוק התפתח. ועכשיו כבר תם השרב ופנינו לחורף


----------

